# Right transmission case - removing bearings



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have an 1132 snowblower that I purchased second hand 9 years ago. This spring during the last storm there was a clunk and the tracks stopped working. 

After looking on here I thought it was the axle pin and took the track drive apart but found the teeth on "geared shaft" that fits into the large gear (second gear after gear that fits onto the hydrostatic output shaft) and the teeth around the shaft of the third gear were stripped. No problem to fix ordered the new parts.

But since I have it apart I want to change the 3 bearings that fit into the case - one is shot the seal is off and I can see the ball bearings inside. Is there a trick to get these out? Is there a special tool required?

Thanks for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Somebody will chime in that knows for sure - but as I recall those are pressed in........ if they are in good shape. I think I'd be inclined to leave them alone. If you have to replace them you aren't out anything destroying it to get it out. You could make your own "press" to install new ones. What I have done is to find a socket that matches the diameter of the bearing, then find a bolt that will fit through the bearing/socket/case, and use washers on either end. Then slowly start drawing the bearing into place and watch that it's going in evenly..... might need a few love taps in places where it's cocking a bit.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Got them out by putting the casing open side down in an old baking pan and then by putting the pan on a lit gas BBQ. Now I just have to order the new bearings tomorrow.

They were in there pretty tight. I will make sure to put grease in when I put the new bearings in.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Honda1132 said:


> Got them out by putting the casing open side down in an old baking pan and then by putting the pan on a lit gas BBQ. Now I just have to order the new bearings tomorrow.
> 
> They were in there pretty tight. I will make sure to put grease in when I put the new bearings in.


That sounds like a clever trick. Could you explain that in more detail? Not sure I get the picture.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This might help.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html
:blowerhug:


----------

